
American Astronomy’s Future Goes on Trial in Washington - furcyd
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/13/science/telescopes-decadal-survey-hawaii.html
======
nick_kline
So if we are hundreds of millions of dollars short, then just a single F-35
could cover 150-350 million. Will we invest in moving science forward? This is
a hard choice because it's a time of increasing budget deficits in the us with
a lot of other things we need to do (like help the economy recover after
covad19).

